# Dark Disciples January 2011



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

* Dark Disciples Jan '11 *







Today sees the second month of our new Dark Disciples feature and I'm pleased to see many more of our members receiving the award.

The January Disciples are:-

*Thread Starters*

*Jezlad* 30 
Doelago 28 
Ultra111 26 
DrinCalhar 23 
Midge913 21 
*Deneris* 17 
*D-A-C* 16 
*bitsandkits* 16 
Bane_of_Kings 16 
Lord of the Night 16 
*morfangdakka* 16 
Lord Sven Kittyclaw 15 
*tu_shan82* 15
*
Posters*

Ultra111 766 
Doelago 726 
Midge913 524



If you managed to hold onto the status congratulations... you're a real asset to the community and I'd like to say a huge thanks. 

If you're new to the ranks well done and I hope you enjoy ad free browsing and the self satisfaction of helping to promote our site with new discussions.





> *What Does It Mean?*
> Being a Dark Disciple means you're a stand out poster. You get access to some of the features our supporters enjoy and some new hidden ones, get a cool new award and a month (or more) of standing out in the crowd.
> 
> *So - how do you become a Dark Disciple?*
> ...


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

766 posts :shok:

Congrats to everyone, and thanks :victory:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice, looking forward to meeting the Blood God like you promised Jezlad :grin:.

Ill have to try and hold onto this rank, by any means necessary. Though i'd prefer the title Dark Lord.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Ultra111 said:


> 766 posts :shok:


you need a new hobby ! thats 24 a day :laugh:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm trying my best! Hell I still have a 4 a day post average after being gone 2 years!

Grats all who got it, I'll see you next month


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> you need a new hobby ! thats 24 a day :laugh:


Yeah, I get told that enough time by my girlfriend, maybe I should take the hint :laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

726 posts? :shok: 28 threads? :shok: 

So, when do I get to meet the blood god?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, so when do I get to meet Khorne as well? 

I have a few tasks that need to be done :wink:.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Yeah, so when do I get to meet Khorne as well?
> 
> I have a few tasks that need to be done :wink:.


Psycanon? Nemesis Force Weapon? Purity Seals? Yea, I think you guess know what I am talking about... :wink:


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, congratulations to you all


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Meldon said:


> Well, congratulations to you all


Thanks!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Meldon said:


> Well, congratulations to you all


Yeah, cheers mate


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes, we all have no life.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

DrinCalhar said:


> Yes, we all have no life.


_"In the grim darkness of Heresy Online there is no life..."_

Ah, fuck it, sounded far better in my head...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

that should be our new slogan. :victory:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I just have a lot of time at work with nothing to do.... That being said I have really enjoyed my time on the boards so far and I am glad that I could make a contribution. Thanks for the award!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats to all! I started strong, but then the whole vacation bit murdered my posting rate


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Boc said:


> Congrats to all! I started strong, but then the whole vacation bit murdered my posting rate


Haha, well, don't feel too bad - there's always another month!


----------



## Auretious Taak (May 27, 2010)

I LOVE the fact that you actively encourage people to spam posts here on Heresy Online...maybe modifying in a system that shows who got the most REPUTATION based on their post totals for the month would also be more fitting rather then I SPAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMED A BAZILLION POSTS WINNA! sort of thing.

Congrats to everyone anyways, enjoy the new year, it's shiny and bloody stinking hot so far. 

Auretious Taak.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

16.5 posts a day is... quite a lot.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Bleh, I started strong, in the lead for about 2 weeks. Then I realised It was way too much effort to keep it up.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Doelago said:


> 726 posts? :shok: 28 threads? :shok:
> 
> So, when do I get to meet the blood god?


Contgrats to you and all the others. :victory: 

And tell Khorne I said _hi_. Bastard`s been ducking me since our last poker game. Owes me two cases of grog he does. :ireful2:



ROT said:


> Bleh, I started strong, in the lead for about 2 weeks. Then I realised It was way too much effort to keep it up.


That`s quitter talk! But hey, we`re already supporters, so... yeah. :laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> And tell Khorne I said _hi_. Bastard`s been ducking me since our last poker game. Owes me two cases of grog he does. :ireful2:


:laugh: I will deliver your message...


----------

